# Rods for repair



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

Hello, if anyone is interested in some older rods for rebuilding or repair, I come across them often in my hunts. I have some now and don't know much about describing them . If you would like to take a look Call me at 850-380-6651. Do Not Email, as I do not get to check often and may take a day or three to get back, Thanks Dan


----------

